# How to adhere a wooden framed mirror to porcelain tile?



## mazeroth (Oct 25, 2009)

I just finished tiling our master bathroom (all 6 surfaces!) and the mirror my wife picked out is a wooden frame mirror that's around 18" x 30" and weighs about 15 lb. It has a built-in wire hanging loop on the back of it but I'd like to flush mount it. Would I be able to use clear silicone as the adhesive? If not, how would you recommend I do this?

Thanks in advance.

(It's similar to this one)


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't trust silicone with a mirror that size. Why not put two of the little metal hanger loops on the back and place two screws in a mortar joint with plastic sets. The mirror will end up pretty snug to the tile, just not tight.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mazeroth (Oct 25, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> I wouldn't trust silicone with a mirror that size. Why not put two of the little metal hanger loops on the back and place two screws in a mortar joint with plastic sets. The mirror will end up pretty snug to the tile, just not tight.
> Mike Hawkins


Hmmm, I didn't think about that. What are plastic sets? I get the screws through the mortar but not the plastic sets. Also, my grout line are very small. I think in the neighborhood of 1/8"


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Plastic sets are the plastic inserts that are made to hold screws in drywall or plaster or block and brick. If you are lucky enough to have a couple of studs hit in the right place, then you could just use a small diameter screw to go through your mortar joint. If not, use the plastic inserts and get a drill bit for drilling into tile, or place the inserts where the mortar joints criss cross and you may have enough room to get the insert in. I am not sure how small the inserts go, but I know I have 3/16 and 1/4" ones in my work van.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mazeroth (Oct 25, 2009)

Unfortunately where I would need to drill there aren't any studs. I do have a diamond bit for cutting tile but it's the hollow type and it cuts a hole around 3/8". I used it for hanging towel bars and such with toggle bolts.

The toggle bolt heads would go right through the 3/8" hole so I'm thinking of getting a very thin piece of metal around 2x2" and drilling a hole through it. Then, I can drill a hole through the tile, put the metal on the wall and then put my toggle bolt through it so it won't fall into the wall. Then I can get the hooks you were talking about and put them on the back of the mirror and hang it that way. Sound like a plan?

Oh, and I see you're in Cleveland. I grew up near Youngstown. GO BROWNS! :thumbup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Maz,
I would just get a smaller bit made to go through ceramic tile and use the plastic sets. They work well in tile or the grout joints. Here's a pic of the hooks I was talking about. Very simple. 
P.s. Right now we're rooting for the Indians, hottest team in baseball right now. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I have used heavy duty double sided Velcro to hang pictures and mirrors flush to walls without any problems.


----------

